# Question on tire direction on skidsteer.



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

For some reason when I purchased my skidsteer, the left two tires on the machine were in decent shape and the right side tires were nearly bald, or are now. I have four new tires for the machine, but I would like to get a little more use of out the decent ones. I was going to leave the front left on and bring the back left to the right front. This way I have new tires on the back and somewhat decent tires on the front. I was going to do this just for the remainder of the year for snow removal. For that short period of time or for any amount of time at all is it a big deal to have the tread pattern on 1 tire the wrong way. Since I am bringing a tire from the left rear to the right front? I guess it could cause a little vibration, but would it even be noticeable. 

Sorry kind of a stupid question. 

Chris


----------



## jd328 (Jan 3, 2009)

i noticed on mine but the owners were being cheap and had mis matched tires one had opean arrow design other was an all terrain type with squares all over you might notice especially if you have two speed. thats my experice with it


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Its never a good idea to have un-matched tires on a skidsteer. If you put new tires on the rear and not the front the new tire will wear prematurly due to being a larger diameter and still recieving the same amount of power as the smaller tire - also resulting in less traction due to the constant spinning. Most skidsteer manufacturers recomend that if you must run un-matched tires in an emergency situation to try and keep them matched per side (new ones on the left - old ones on the right or vice versa). But as we all know this will result in uneven wear on the bucket and possibly damage to the pavement. If you have 4 new tires you should put all 4 on at once and keep the two better used ones for spares. Good luck, Roy


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am not sure what I am going to do at this point. Probably all four new tires is the best option


----------

